# Croatia-three question please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're thinking of going to Croatia for a total 6 weeks trip in mid- to late August through September starting from either Calais or Dunkirk.

Tentative plans are to go through Germany, Saltzburg and Ljubljana and return via Venice, Switzerland and France travelling sensibly but not lingering too long on the way.

Three questions please:

1. Does anyone know roughly when campsites close in Croatia ? Are we going to find them all shut towards the end of the period ?

2. I understand that wild camping is definately off but would we be welcome and safe in restaurant car parks and the like if we could not find an open site ?

3. What are the MUST SEEs in Croatia ?

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

It's getting a long time ago now (!), but we did Istria (the northern bit just south of Slovenia) in Sept04; see my log
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-113.html

you shouldn't have any problems in September, and one site we went to - camping bivillage neat Pula is open all year. There are quite a few sites in the camping cheques book. Not sure whether anybody enforces no wild camping, but you shouldn't have a problem finding sites.
We would have liked to go down to Dubrovnik, but it's a long haul. As you can see we did a day trip to Venice from Porec; good value. Porec was pleasant enough, a bit touristy; Pula is a working town with roman ruins all over the place - the ampitheatre is superb. 
a link to istria touring 
http://www.istra.com/index.asp?j=eng

Ljubjana in Slovenia is nice; well worth a couple of nights stop; the campsite has been updated since we were there (I think), and if you've got bikes, the it's the best place we've found for getting about on them. All traffic has to give way to bikes! The market is superb; such a contrast to what is available in the shops in Croatia - strange that there was very little meat for sale in the shops in Croatia, but the restaurants seem to be well provisioned.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Mike

I've just printed the blog off for a good read. Many thanks for the information. I feel reassured already.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Croatia*

Hi Chris

My understanding of wild camping is Croatia is that it is a "no no", but out of season, I suspect it might be OK. As for parking at a pub etc etc, I raised a post ages ago about this and a MHFer from Slovenia seemed to think this would be acceptable. Can't find the post though.

Russell


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We are going to Croatia this summer to.

We will visit the Plitvice lakes.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We're thinking of going to Croatia for a total 6 weeks trip in mid- to late August through September starting from either Calais or Dunkirk.
> 
> Tentative plans are to go through Germany, Saltzburg and Ljubljana and return via Venice, Switzerland and France travelling sensibly but not lingering too long on the way.
> 
> ...


Hi G,

There's a very good write up on Croatia on PD'S site

http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/CaravanTravels_Croatia.html

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don..thank you very much. Even apart from the Croatia link that looks like an enjoyable site. I wish Magbaz would come back on line. I do enjoy their travels.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Don..thank you very much. Even apart from the Croatia link that looks like an enjoyable site. I wish Magbaz would come back on line. I do enjoy their travels.
> 
> G


G, I'm getting Magbaz OK.

Don


----------



## mounty47 (May 1, 2005)

We had an extended trip to Croatia 5 years ago., We found an idilic camp site about 30 miles south of Dubrovnic right on a sandy beach,we where not impressed with the site in Dubrovnic, very busy but good facilities, (not many of these in Croatia, normally pebbles) beaches I mean. The campsite was set in a horse shoe bay and could only take about 10 vans. Just keep motoring south virtually on the border of Montenegro. You will find it listed under the official Dubrovnic website. Again Montenegro is definately worth a visit with canyons, mountains, beaches, everything wrapped up in a small country. If you are planning to travel for 6 weeks go there as well.
We returned by catching the ferry from Dubrovnic to Rijeka, it departs at 8am travels through the islands, Kortula, Hvar etc and arrives in Split at 8pm. You then pass the less interesting part of Croatia by night, arriving refreshed the next morning. I cant say a lot for the Croatian food though! It saves the long drive home up the coast and is nice and relaxing. I don't know the price now but it cost us around £180 for 2 with a cabin, evening meal and 24' van. Real good value! The northern part south of Rijeka can be a bit of a drag and the coast is definately more interesting after Zadar, especially the Makarska riviera. Another must are the caves and castles in Slovenia on the way down or up! Plenty of much improved campsites all the way down the coast. We used camping cheques and you will see a lot of sites in Croatia taking them, a lot more than there were when we travelled. Again the site at Zadar takes camping cheques. 
Hope this helps,
Regards, Mounty.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much Mounty. I did wonder about ferries and its good to know you can use them with a van. It will save a lot of miles and mean we can get further. I'm getting really excited at the prospect now. I admit I wasn't all that keen and it would not have been my first choice but it sounds more interesting than I thought.

Don..I put that badly. Magbaz is still online but the last time I looked there had not been updates for some time. I hope Margaret and Barry are well and still travelling.

G


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*must sees in croatia*

can't help with questions 1 &2 as we've just finished our tour of Croatia & Greece, & we always use sites, but for us the highlights were rocky coves & v tourist friendly Istria (Rovinj is beautiful, easy to park, gr8 sites, day trip 2Venice brilliant. Porec pretty 4lunch, Pula 4amazing amphitheater) Limski fjord, Trogir is spectacular, you must spend a day, & can island hop from there, Most people visit Plitvice Lakes for stunning nat park setting, but we preferred KRK national park - amazing waterfalls & mountain scenery, you won't regret a day there. Dubrovnik was v touristy & not in a good way, as in try to avoid the cruise ship days & you'll have a much better visit, but the architecture has to be seen, we loved it & found it v easy to organize our ferry to Italy from there - great port to sail from at night, v easy access, safe & gr8 night views of new town & harbour + the new bridge. If you go down that far, check yr insurance gives you adequate cover for the approx 6mile stretch of Bosnia&Herzogovina you have to drive thru - but its all v safe & easy, have fun!


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

I would not recommend wild camping anywhere and certainly not in Croatia. We were there a couple of years ago. Beautiful coast line and some very very narrow roads on some of these islands. My wife was not very happy and sometimes even for me white knuckles when passing. If you want to read get yourself "Croatia" from "Lonely Planet". It is even in English with excellent information.
Enjoy Croatia it is worthwile.
John Bouwens


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

kleinejohan said:


> I would not recommend wild camping anywhere and certainly not in Croatia. We were there a couple of years ago. Beautiful coast line and some very very narrow roads on some of these islands. My wife was not very happy and sometimes even for me white knuckles when passing. If you want to read get yourself "Croatia" from "Lonely Planet". It is even in English with excellent information.
> Enjoy Croatia it is worthwile.
> John Bouwens


John,

You say "I would not recommend wild camping anywhere" Do you include Aires, Stelplatz and Sostas :?:  

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would not call these wild spots Don, even then I would chose with care there being no security at most of them. My perception is the world is becoming an increasingly lawless place and what we would have done 20 years ago might not be quite so safe these days plus with age a certain amount of insecurity creeps in as well. I think we all have to make our own choices as to what is wild camping and what is safe.

I have been out of circulation for a while so have missed a great deal so this might have been posted on here before if so apologies. There was an item on south Yorks local news about three weeks ago about a holiday couple being attacked in their motorhome whilst overnighting in a layby in Ireland. A particular nasty incident as an axe was involved. It certainly adds weight to John's view point.

Thanks for the accolade on my Croatian write up.

The must sees for me in Croatia would be Plitvika Lakes and the old towns of Split and Dubrovnik.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I would not call these wild spots Don, even then I would chose with care there being no security at most of them. My perception is the world is becoming an increasingly lawless place and what we would have done 20 years ago might not be quite so safe these days plus with age a certain amount of insecurity creeps in as well. I think we all have to make our own choices as to what is wild camping and what is safe.
> 
> I have been out of circulation for a while so have missed a great deal so this might have been posted on here before if so apologies. There was an item on south Yorks local news about three weeks ago about a holiday couple being attacked in their motorhome whilst overnighting in a layby in Ireland. A particular nasty incident as an axe was involved. It certainly adds weight to John's view point.
> 
> ...


Pete,

I'm with you 100% on safety, we don't consider offical stopping places as "Wild Camping" in fact I now use "Parking" instead of camping, when I remember of course.

The only reason I raised the point is there are a lot of very inexperienced motorhomers on MHF and they might get the impression that the Aires/Stelplatz etc are considered "Wild Parking".

A friend was broken into while parked up on an Aire near Calais few nights ago, I would suggest you get well clear of the area before stopping especially at this time of the year.

It also seems that motorhome parking on Calais docks is now being discouraged. Lets hope this is just for the high season.

We have used the Dover - Calais crossing in the last year but from now on we are reverting back to the Hull - Zeebrugge/Rotterdam crossing.

I've printed off your trip to Croatia as we plan to visit Crete and return home via Albania, Macedonia and Croatia. I'll be in touch later as I have a few questions for you.

Safe Travelling.

Don


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I've just got back from Dubrovnik 60th birthday present from my wife bless her. We hired a car whilst there so we could do a reci of the camp sites for future use. What a wonderful coast line and such friendly people, at a small restaurant we met up with a waiter who invited us back to his house in the hills to meet his family and was able to sample his local hooch. Then insisted that we have lunch, home cured ham goats cheese made by his wife, best I've ever tasted, his own tomato and onions all wash down with home made wine. 
Before leaving he gave us a bottle of fig liquor, olive oil, bag of dried figs and a traditional fruit cheese! and made us promise to return. When I said that there was not a place large enough to put our motor home he said he would construct one and that we could use it with no charge as often as we liked. We promise to return in 2008/9 and will be keeping in touch. 
Back to Camp sites if your going to the Dubrovnik Region the 
www.dubrovnik-campingregion.com may be of some help. 
One site we came across was AUTOKAMP MONIKA near the village of Molunat www.camp-monika.hr/ a small site that steps down to the sea and is run by a nice helpful lady who speaks english. 
A well kept site with small restaurant in a nice quiet location.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links and the info they will come in useful next year.

I can't get the Dubrovnik link to work properly, can you help me out please. http://www.dubrovnik-campingregion.com/

Don


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don
Just tried that link myself and sorry it did'nt work which is a shame as I've a great booklet that they gave me, So here are the sites in it .
SOLITUDO *** www.valamar.com
AGAVA *** www.autocampagava.com
KATE *** www.campingkate.com
MATKOVICA * E-Mail [email protected]
KAPARI ** www.campkupari.com
MONIKA *** www.camp-monika.hr recommend
ADRIATIC 1 ** www.dubrovnikportal.com/auto-kamp-adriatic
MARINERO * www.tzcavtat-konavle.hr
PECA * www.camp.peca.hr
POD MASLINOM ** www.orasac.com
MASALINA ** www.autocamp.maslina.hr
BANICI * www. dubrovnik-advance.com/autocamp-banici
PRAPRATNO *** www.duprimorje.hr "Recommend" large site in
beautiful bay when I ask when they closed the lady said when the last camper leaves!! 
I would say that if you Email [email protected] they might send you their booklet DUBROVNIK REGION Camping 2007. its well worth getting
Best of luck Wobby

PS sorry so long replying my phone line is on the blink


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Wobby havee copied that lot.

Don


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Update*

Web site update
www.duprimorje.hr/index.html Then go to Accommodation
That should work
Wobby


----------

